# LCS E-Collar



## Jimmie's Pop (Mar 29, 2009)

Shopping for an e-collar. Nobody mentioned the Lions Country Supply collar in the Sticky. Anyone have experience with this collar? I like the idea of having an E/Beeper collar and bird launcher with remote for just over $300. Not sure if I want to take a chance on anything other than DT, TriTronics, or Dogtra though.
Also, does anyone have experience with the hawk scream mode on the beeper. Do you really think it makes a difference? Thanks for any replies!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I think the LCS are made by inotek and in that case would make them junk IMO. Stick with TT or Dogtra.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

BROWNDOG said:


> I think the LCS are made by inotek and in that case would make them junk IMO. Stick with TT or Dogtra.


x a million!


----------



## Jimmie's Pop (Mar 29, 2009)

Chaws said:


> BROWNDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I think the LCS are made by inotek and in that case would make them junk IMO. Stick with TT or Dogtra.
> ...


I was unaware Innotek made the LCS collar. Thank you clearing that up!


----------

